# Cablecard not paired?



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking thru my system information screens and under diagnostics the Cablecard info says Paired:No. This is a 500gb Bolt that is working perfectly. Why would it say the cc is not paired. Keep in mind I am not at the "devices" section but still...


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My Premiere also says "paired": no. Yet both my boxes have never worked better than they are right now.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> My Premiere also says "paired": no. Yet both my boxes have never worked better than they are right now.[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe that if it is not paired you will not be able to receive any of the premium channels like HBO, Starz, etc or Comcast On Demand if offered in your area. Other then that it should work just fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Looking thru my system information screens and under diagnostics the Cablecard info says Paired:No. This is a 500gb Bolt that is working perfectly. Why would it say the cc is not paired. Keep in mind I am not at the "devices" section but still...


That option doesn't work on a Roamio either.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am getting HBO , Variety Pak and Sports Pak on top of basic so I guess it is something I can ignore. Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

What do you see beside "Val:" on the Conditional Access screen? If you see anything other than 0x00, then it's actually paired, and the other status screen is in error. 

If you get all your channels without pairing, then chalk that up to pure luck.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/CableCARD-MMI-Screen-Information


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Looking thru my system information screens and under diagnostics the Cablecard info says Paired:No. This is a 500gb Bolt that is working perfectly. Why would it say the cc is not paired. Keep in mind I am not at the "devices" section but still...


It always says that. They never finished that item when doing that last update. You should check the link above for proper identification of the paired state. Few people ever look at those diagnostics. It also says my MAC address is all zeroes. BTW, the field RS Corrected for each tuner is always zero for basic Roamio & Bolt. That hasn't worked in years.

I have a Motorola card. My Val: went to "?" after I changed hard drives. Nothing else was affected, but I don't receive premium channels.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> It always says that. They never finished that item when doing that last update. You should check the link above for proper identification of the paired state. Few people ever look at those diagnostics. It also says my MAC address is all zeroes. BTW, the field RS Corrected for each tuner is always zero for basic Roamio & Bolt. That hasn't worked in years.
> 
> I have a Motorola card. My Val: went to "?" after I changed hard drives. Nothing else was affected, but I don't receive premium channels.


If you are on Fios, your card is not properly paired. Eventually, whenever they do an audit, it is likely that your card will become deauthorized all together and you will lose all but maybe 1-50. I would make a post in the Direct Forum with all your numbers, CCID, CC serial number, HOST ID, and DATA and see if you can get anything other than that "?".


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

mdavej said:


> What do you see beside "Val:" on the Conditional Access screen? If you see anything other than 0x00, then it's actually paired, and the other status screen is in error.
> 
> If you get all your channels without pairing, then chalk that up to pure luck.


Val is Val: V Ox55
So thanks for that info. Is there a thread that explains these screens? Are they different for each provider?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> Val is Val: V Ox55
> So thanks for that info. Is there a thread that explains these screens? Are they different for each provider?


See here.


----------

